# Video Camera Sunglasses



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sure some of you have had experiences with some of the video sunglasses. I am thinking about getting pair. What can you tell me...good, bad? Can you post some videos you have shot with them?

Thanks


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have some and they are pretty neat. I've used them to video dogs during training and I've shot some video with them while shooting hogs from a helicopter. However during that deal we learned that they don't look down the barrel as we had hoped so it turned out sort of off center.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

Brad B said:


> I have some and they are pretty neat. I've used them to video dogs during training and I've shot some video with them while shooting hogs from a helicopter. However during that deal we learned that they don't look down the barrel as we had hoped so it turned out sort of off center.


Would you mind posting some video or you can PM me? What glasses do you have?


----------



## yoda4x4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Depending on what type of video you're looking to do, you might want to look into the hat lid camera by Rhino Outdoors. I haven't used it, but it does peak my interest.

http://rhinoutdoors.com/product-details.php?prodid=13

David


----------



## ARay11 (Dec 23, 2011)

we had the sunglasses....careful if u plan to use them for waterfowl and temps are below freezing... battery life won't be enough and the plastic freezes and tends to break.


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

I've used the sunglasses shorting ducks and geese. They work pretty well!!! Just remember to. It jerk your head around a lot. The go pros look pretty sweet though too.


----------



## toddn84 (Apr 4, 2012)

the gopro is awesome. It can be mounted anywhere. The outdoor version comes with a headstrap that stays on pretty good. A couple people make mounts the go on you dog too. Awesome picture too with lots of options, especially on the hero2. I just got one and I have played with my buddies hero1. I highly recommend it


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

toddn84 said:


> the gopro is awesome. It can be mounted anywhere. The outdoor version comes with a headstrap that stays on pretty good. A couple people make mounts the go on you dog too. Awesome picture too with lots of options, especially on the hero2. I just got one and I have played with my buddies hero1. I highly recommend it


I'm using a GoPro Hero2 on a daily basis to evaluate Sinner's training progress with Variable Surface Tracking. I wear the camera on my forehead using a head mount. Here is a link to one of our recent tracks to give you a sense of perspective from the camera. 

http://youtu.be/11sVz9j68o0


----------



## Eric24 (Feb 18, 2011)

You can put a gopro on a dog cant you? How does it mount?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

The I kam Extreme is what I got just for fun videos to send to clients.The interface for MAC is sort of a pain,but so are most of the cheaper products out there that are designed for PCs which is understandable from a market prospective.


----------



## divealso (Apr 18, 2011)

Jay Dufour said:


> The I kam Extreme is what I got just for fun videos to send to clients.The interface for MAC is sort of a pain,but so are most of the cheaper products out there that are designed for PCs which is understandable from a market prospective.


Jay---I totally agree. The I Kam Extreme is a great tool for the price. I'm sure there are better ones out there--just a lot more expensive.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought my son the I kam sunglasses, used for upland hunt and the quality was good. You need to keep your head up as some of the video gets cut off if you are looking down to your dog or watching you step. We had on flush that was interesting and I could go back and watch it in reply. I missed and waffled the pheasent, thought it was coming down so I held off on my second shot. the dam thing got wings again and flow off. All on video. I will post the vid if possible. ................

Well that did not work. PM with email and I will send it to you.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Here is my first attempt this AM it was sort of cloudy and yes you must look towards the tail of the dog at heel to get him.The download to utube was very easy this time.All in all purdy happy with them.http://youtu.be/byMZJu2ooSU


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Overall I've like mine. As Jay mentioned, you have to adjust if you want to see your dog in certain spots. I used mine while shooting hogs out of a helo and got good footage but it's all up in one corner of the screen because of how I was sighting on my rifle. Next time I'll do better. And to watch marks they aren't too great because all you see is a black speck on the horizon. Good for drills and close in stuff though.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I ended up buy some of the iKam Xtreme glasses from Roger's. They ran a sell on them and for the price I couldn't pass. I have used them a couple of times and for the $ have been pleased. I knew what I was getting when I bought them...I wasn't expecting Hollywood quality HD video for $90.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Welp...first time out training they only took one second of video at a time.......


----------



## divealso (Apr 18, 2011)

Jay Dufour said:


> Welp...first time out training they only took one second of video at a time.......


I had the same problem--It is usually one of 2 things.
1---If you have an additional memory card installed, you need to copy the small file that is on the root directory of the glasses to the memory card.
2---Make sure you have not exceeded the memory of the glasses. It is a little over 3 gig. It gets used up fast.


----------



## divealso (Apr 18, 2011)

Jay Dufour said:


> Welp...first time out training they only took one second of video at a time.......


Jay
The other possibility is you erased that file that is supposed to stay on it.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Prolly did....Gonna call them tomorrow.I ordered a rigged out Go Pro in the meantime.


----------



## divealso (Apr 18, 2011)

Jay Dufour said:


> Prolly did....Gonna call them tomorrow.I ordered a rigged out Go Pro in the meantime.


Jay
You can re-create that file yourself. Hook sunglasses up to you computer, open I-Kam program, click on "Set I-Kam Device Time". It will then tell you to disconnect the glasses, take a short video with them and check the time and date. That should do it.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I have a Mac,so that didn't work....but....went to disc utility and erases the files and re formatted the glasses. Work fine now.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I bought the IKAM glasses, won't do that again. Aside from aiming problems and an extremely sensitive mic, on a cool day they can break really easy, and a single minute of accidently looking in the direction of the sun can damage the camera to the point the picture is not that great. Here is an example after the sun damage..

http://youtu.be/B0F7VRC09c8


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Durn...thats not good !


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Here is my second attempt at it with my puppy. http://youtu.be/mGYIHPLtkiA was extra aware of that sun problem ! ha


----------



## divealso (Apr 18, 2011)

Jay Dufour said:


> Here is my second attempt at it with my puppy. http://youtu.be/mGYIHPLtkiA was extra aware of that sun problem ! ha


He looks good doing it! Especially for 17 weeks.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

They worked ok for me, but I got a GO PRO hero HD nice video.


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tried IKam Extreme for a weekend and sent them back. Glasses were poor quality, video flickered and jumped when I downloaded it to three different computers.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Mine resting in a grave at the bottom of my pond......exactly where they belong.


----------

